# Reverse engineer for android?



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sure there are a lot of very bright programmers that hang out on-line here and wondered why nobody has thought about reverse engineering the streams protocol to port it to an android device.

Or skip the stream and use something like kttmg to transfer directly to an android device. Then again the hardware on the stream is useful to do the transcoding. I can't imagine the stream uses anything much more than what kttmg uses to decrypt the stream on a pc but I'm only guessing.

-TL


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

It's probably been thought of, but it cannot be talked of here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumrules.html

Banned Topic #7


> Discussion of reverse engineering and/or materials analysis of audio and home theater components/accessories parts thereof, whether patented or not. You are free to discuss both objective test measurements, findings and opinions and subjective opinions. This does not include "Open Source" items.


Banned topic #1 might also be pertinent also, as to reverse engineer an iOS requires decryption before it can be done.

Oh, By the way, please turn off user signatures in Tapatalk, it annoys some of the other members.


----------

